# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Ají amarillo en Barcelona - España

## ylio82

Hola a todos, 
En Septiembre 2016 me trajeron de Perú semillas de Ají amarillo. 
Las sembré en final de Septiembre (Otoño aquí) y todo bien, salieron las ramas. He leido por internet que en 3/4 meses ya hubieran tenido que salir las flores pero al día de hoy recién estan saliendo. 
¿Puede ser el hecho que las temperaturas de invierno han ralentizado el crecimiento y la salida de las flores? 
Gracias por contestarme. 
Saludos.Temas similares: CAMOTE AMARILLO Siembra aji amarillo VENDO MAIZ AMARILLO Vendo aji amarillo - escabeche Feria Alimentaria 2010;  Barcelona - España (Del 22 al 26 de Marzo)

----------

